# Outlook 2003 keeps shutting down



## Joey Henderson (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a Dell PC and it has been working great for 6 months now. Last week I installed additional compatible RAM (512 DDR) along with an internal DVD burner and a firewire card. Afterwards my kids said that one of their favorite games they play all the time was jerky and my wife said that Outlook was having problems staying open. Sure enough the graphics on the game were jerky no matter what I did to try and fix it (it used to play real smooth-seemless) and Outlook will shut down after you try an open an email or it may stay on for one or two before it completely shuts down with no warning or error messages. I uninstalled all the hardware I had put in but that didn't work so I reinstalled it back. I did a complete uptodate virus scan and spyware scan but nothing showed up there. I even reinstalled Outlook. We do have 993 saved emails on the computer but I just used auto archive but still no change.
It doesn't make sense because all I did before all this started happening was add an additional 512 DDR RAM (It already had 256 DDR RAM on the mother board), replaced the existing CD burner with a DVD burner and added the fire wire board. The game should have run smoother with more RAM and I don't know how anything could have affected Outlook. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Joey


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, I read your post. to me it sounds like your computer is busy handling a lot of things in the background without your knowledge. It's not a lack of ram, but the system just has too much to do. I know you indicated you have ran scans. and that's fine. I would like to suggest you take a look at this, and follow the instructions to do further scans, and post a Hijack This log in that forum. A clean system should result, correcting the issues you indicate. If there are any other issues they can be addressed with confidence when the system is clean.


----------



## Joey Henderson (Dec 29, 2005)

*Thank You*

I will try all the info I got and go to Hijack. I will repost here at this forum if I still have problems after all that!


----------



## Joey Henderson (Dec 29, 2005)

*Found Problem*

It was a new update to my internet security software. It was using 98% of my resources! The program is Content Watch and a lot of users are having this problem. The only way to fix it is to uninstall it.
Thanks,
Joey


----------

